# NEW YORK | Hudson Yards Block 675 | 212m | 695ft | 58 fl | 166m | 545ft | 42 fl | T/O



## redcode

Jan 16

NYC Skyline by M Zappano, trên Flickr

Jan 18

Tunnel View In NJ by Justin Cardenas, trên Flickr

Jan 20

NYC Reflection by RyanKirschnerImages, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Hudson Yards, Staten Island Ferry - 1/30/21 by kellyinbrooklyn, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Feb 09

202102092 New York City Chelsea, Hudson Yards and Hudson River by taigatrommelchen, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

2/11

Hudson Yards, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr

West Side Yard, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*February 21:*
Hudson Yards, Midtown Manhattan Skyline, New York City by Lenny Spiro, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

HR-Hob by Dariusz Chelstowski on 500px


----------



## redcode

Feb 20









Under construction by Arash on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*601 West 29th Street Tops Out, Will Bring 200+ Affordable Housing Units To Hudson Yards, Manhattan*








601 West 29th Street Tops Out, Will Bring 200+ Affordable Housing Units to Hudson Yards, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


Douglaston Development announced 601 West 29th Street, a mixed-use tower, will bring a mix of market-rate and affordable housing to Hudson Yards.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## Christi69

That's good news, but what exactly do they mean by "affordable housing"?


----------



## hkskyline

Christi69 said:


> That's good news, but what exactly do they mean by "affordable housing"?





 https://www1.nyc.gov/assets/planning/download/pdf/about/cpc/180129a.pdf





> Amend Appendix F (Inclusionary Housing Designated Areas and Mandatory Inclusionary
> Housing Areas) to map MIH Option 1 on the development site. Option 1 requires that at
> least 25 percent of the residential floor area be provided as housing permanently affordable
> to households with incomes at an average of 60 percent of the area median income (AMI).
> Within that 25 percent, at least 10 percent of the square footage must be used for units
> affordable to residents with household incomes at an average of 40 percent of the AMI,
> with no unit targeted to households with incomes exceeding 130 percent of the AMI.


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365498374150094848


----------



## redcode

Mar 02

Hudson Yards, Central Park Tower, New York City by Lenny Spiro, trên Flickr

Waterfront by Manuel Chaviano, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

A3663 by Dariusz Chelstowski on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

3/6

NYC Corona Vibes - 03-06-2021 - 5 by Christopher Estevez, on Flickr

Hudson Yards - 03-06-2021 - 2 by Christopher Estevez, on Flickr

Hudson River - 03-06-2021 -1 by Christopher Estevez, on Flickr


----------



## WillBuild




----------



## Hudson11

West Side Yard, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

New York City Skyline by Carla Npsg, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Mar 13









NYC. Manhattan. Ides of March (almost...). Blue hour by Andrei Shpak on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

3/14

NEW YORK CITY SKYLINE, MARCH 14TH, 2021. by NYMAN2010, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

095 by Mark Boden, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*April 4:*
202104028 New York City Hudson Yards by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*601 West 29th Street’s Glass Façade Begins Installation In Hudson Yards, Manhattan*


> Curtain wall installation has begun on 601 West 29th Street, a 695-foot-tall residential skyscraper on the border of Hudson Yards and West Chelsea. Designed by FXCollaborative, developed by Douglaston Development, and constructed by Levine Builders, the 60-story structure is also known as “Tower A” in a two-building development along with the adjacent 606 West 30th Street, and will yield 703 market-rate and 235 affordable housing residences, 50,000 square feet of amenity space, and 15,000 square feet of retail space. The project site is bound by Eleventh Avenue to the east, West 29th Street to the south, and West 30th Street to the north.
> 
> Recent photos show the tremendous progress on the skyscraper since our last update in December, when the reinforced concrete superstructure had just passed the halfway mark. Since topping out in late February, work has now shifted to the installation of the curtain wall, which has risen above the podium and is now making its way up the L-shaped massing.











601 West 29th Street's Glass Façade Begins Installation in Hudson Yards, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


Façade installation is progressing on 601 West 29th Street, a 695-foot-tall, 938-unit tower from FXCollaborative and Douglaston Development in Hudson Yards.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## hkskyline

*606 West 30th Prepares To Go Vertical In Hudson Yards, Manhattan*


> Construction is about to go vertical on 606 West 30th Street, a 545-foot-tall residential skyscraper in Hudson Yards. Designed by Ismael Leyva Architects and developed by Lalezarian Properties, the 42-story building will yield 312,350 square feet, of which 192,780 will be dedicated to residential space and 14,240 for commercial use. The property is located between Eleventh Avenue and West Street near the border of West Chelsea.
> 
> Recent photos show the inner core walls, columns, and perimeter foundation walls reaching street level, while rebar protrudes upward in preparation for the start of construction on the ground floor.











606 West 30th Prepares to Go Vertical in Hudson Yards, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


Construction is about to rise on 606 West 30th Street, a 545-foot-tall skyscraper from Ismael Leyva Architects and Lalezarian Properties in Hudson Yards.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*April 18:*








Hudson Yards by Jeffrey Adorno on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*April 23:*


----------



## hkskyline

4/4

NYC Skyline, Weehawken by Supriya Mishra, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

progress seems slow on the facade


Hudson Yards, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

5/15

Hudson Yards, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

6/6

West Side Yard, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

@ 4 minute mark :


----------



## A Chicagoan

Untitled by Irene N on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline

6/13

Hoboken by Elio A, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

6/18

NEW YORK CITY SKYLINE, JUNE 18TH, 2021. by NYMAN2010, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jun 17

r_210617_256_beat0051_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr

r_210617_518_beat0051_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Transitions by Arijit Sarkar on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

6/20

IMG_7599_p_g by thebiblioholic, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409222698371321856


----------



## redcode

Jun 25

New_York_City_June_2021-1 by johnvoaden, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

Interesting place to start cladding...


----------



## redcode

Jun 28









On deck by Keith Adamik on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410032991406022656


----------



## JohnDee

a total step down in quality compared to hy buildings, just a banal filler.. pass on this one.


----------



## redcode

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408770179975233538


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410069654232502277


----------



## redcode

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410415038377123849


----------



## redcode

Jul 4


















Source


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411879901095993346


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411711014157045763


----------



## hkskyline

7/5

IMG_0363 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/4

Hudson Yards by Rich L. Wang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/6

Storm Clouds Over New York City July 6, 2021 by Anthony Quintano, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jul 8

IMG_2169 by Harald Wilhelm, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

_Z712850-Pano by Bobby, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/10

Midtown NYC 2021 by Kenny Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/13

West Side Yard, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr

Hudson Yards, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jul 18

NYC by Miles Glenn, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

落日熔金 by 仲夏 on 500px


----------



## redcode

closeup on the cladding

Old and New by Brent Schumer, trên Flickr


----------



## Ecopolisia

Would the bare concrete blocks and the small typical NYC-water towers atop be covered of some kind of glass wall (or anything else quality or conspicuous, cladding wise )to not be that visible and blend more to the rest of the overall glass facade/cladding?Just curiously asking?🤷‍♂️😅😬💎🌈


----------



## Hudson11

i don't think so. So far this is looking like a cheap job, at least compared to its neighboring residential buildings.


----------



## redcode

@GhastEald


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418395187819200515


----------



## redcode

Jul 21

DSC_0608 by Paycor Photos, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/21

DSC_0115 by Paycor Photos, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jul 24

_MG_7394 by Ian Shuttleworth, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__
http://instagr.am/p/CRxw4z2j7EV/


----------



## redcode

Jul 31

Manhattan skyline at 3PM. by John A. Fleming, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*July 31:*

New York Skyline by Bill Raftery, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Aug 3









Source


----------



## hkskyline

8/7

West Side Yard, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr

West Side Yard, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425280992638607360


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425119126863888390


----------



## A Chicagoan

*August 11:*


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425099038005907461


----------



## redcode

Starshapedgummy

NYC Skyline from New Jersey by WARREN FIELDS, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/15

Observing Hudson River from NJ side by WARREN FIELDS, on Flickr

Observing Hudson River from NJ side by WARREN FIELDS, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Aug 17









vixiwixi









_cindychiao_









victoriarongkennedy









mattleslie_photo


----------



## hkskyline

__
http://instagr.am/p/CSopfrPLz68/


----------



## redcode

Aug 19









GaryHershorn









chucho_ny


----------



## hkskyline

8/21











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429239730328281088


----------



## redcode

Nov 6









A1108 by Dariusz Chelstowski on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

__
http://instagr.am/p/CV_peELA7V9/


----------



## redcode

Nov 7









A1110 by Dariusz Chelstowski on 500px


----------



## redcode

Nov 16

New York City Skyline by xiaoling sun, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11/19










Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

11/21

West Side Yard, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr

NYPD, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

One more just posted by Steven.

11/21

Hudson Yards, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Source


----------



## hkskyline

11/18

Untitled by Dominik &quot;Dome&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11/23

Chairs carrying the Hudson Yards by Eran Bendheim, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Nov 26

West Side Yard, NYC by Steven J. Messina, sur Flickr

Hudson Yards, NYC by Steven J. Messina, sur Flickr

West Side Yard, NYC by Steven J. Messina, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11/30










Source : Twitter @ Bogs4NY


----------



## redcode

Source


----------



## hkskyline

12/1

IMG_4707 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/4

NYPD, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr

West Side Yard, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Dec 5









GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

12/7










Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

12/11

NYPD, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Dec 11

West Side Yard, NYC by Steven J. Messina, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

601 West 29th Street Nears Completion in Hudson Yards, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


Exterior work is nearing completion on 601 West 29th Street, a 60-story project from FXCollaborative and Douglaston Development in Hudson Yards.



www.newyorkyimby.com


----------



## redcode

contd


----------



## hkskyline

12/14










Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

12/16










Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## redcode

Dec 14









Time to leave by Hun Lee on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

12/19

Frank Sinatra Statue, Hoboken, New Jersey by Lenny Spiro, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/20










Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## redcode

Dec 20









GaryHershorn


----------



## redcode

Dec 25

NYC Skyline 12_25_2021 Cloudy-250115 by walkthetalk1, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/25

NYC Skyline 12_25_2021 Cloudy-250065 by walkthetalk1, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

1/2

NYPD, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jan 2

NYPD, NYC by Steven J. Messina, sur Flickr

West Side Yard, NYC by Steven J. Messina, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Manhattan view from New Jersey by Eran Bendheim, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

1/13










Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## redcode

Jan 13









morning by Michal Dziekonski on 500px


----------



## redcode

Jan 16

West Side Yard, NYC by Steven J. Messina, sur Flickr

Sunset glow on NYC midtown skyscrapers by Tuhin Das, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

1/19










Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## redcode

West Side Yard, NYC by Steven J. Messina, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

2/1

West Side Yard, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

2/1

10th Avenue &amp; Hudson Yards (skyline) - Chelsea, New York CIty by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr


----------



## NanoRay

Would it be weird if there’s a manmade beach along the eastern Manhattan’s Hudson River? It would make New York look like Dubai.


----------



## hkskyline

2/2

Untitled by Armond Netherly, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

2/4

IMG_5149 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

2/22

The Isle of Manhattan by Danny Daly, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

3/16

r_220317_1305_beat0022_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

3/22










Source : Twitter @  GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

3/28










Source : Twitter @  GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

4/9










Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

4/15










Source : Twitter @  GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

4/17










Source : Twitter @  GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

4/19

West Side Yard, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

5/1










Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

5/8










Source : Twitter @  GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

5/12

New York City: One World Observatory by Kevin Hackert, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

5/22










Source : Twitter @  GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

6/11

West Side Yard, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

6/11










Source : Twitter @  GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

6/16










Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

6/16

West Side Yard, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr

Hudson Yards, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr

Hudson Yards, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

6/20










Source : Twitter @  GaryHershorn


----------



## A Chicagoan

Skyline, Hudson Yards by Ben Hagen, on Flickr


----------

